# What Next For Pistol,Revolver Or Rifle ?



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I gave up on the 300WSM Pipe Dream. The 300 WIN Mag has better velocities but isn't as efficient. Plus 300 WSM rifles seem to be made of unobtainium


Anyway I "Found" on my bench a box with a RCII,UniFlow,505 scale and shell trimmer. 
New 25/06 dies
New 44 Mag/Special dies with 100 or so primed 44 special brass
Used 32/20 dies with some bullets
New 9 x18 Makarov dies.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

your question is best answered not by what junk you have on the bench, but what you have already for guns.

The only dies there worth a damn there are the 44's.
odd crap like the rest are a no go for SHTF.
You really need the basic military calibers.

Based on those dies, a good revolver or lever gun would fit.
a Smith 29 or 629, 4-6 inch barrel is best for SHTF.
Marlin in 44 mag for the lever, get an older one, no cross bolt safety, better than a Winni.
I say Smith because of the swing out cylinder, better than a SA with an ejector rod.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I have dies for most of the firearms I already have save the 380.

My buddy from downstate brought up some reloading gear from Mitch's estate.
I have a RCBS RS3, 2 RockchuckerII's,and a Dillon RL550B with 7 toolheads and 2 Dillon powder drops now.A Lyman 55 and a RCBS uniflo and 3 scales.

Mitch died at 57 last week.
The 32/20 lever was a fun one to shoot though. His Dad snagged that and the 1200 rounds of ammo.

I agree on the Winchester lever. I like Ruger wheelguns for their simplicity and ruggedness,The Smiths have beauty on their side though.

Since I have an amount of 30/06 brass I think I'll try sizing them to 270,then to 25/06 and see if I have to turn down the should neck area.
Just something to do with the scrap 30/06 cases with blown out primers holes.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I would think from a supply stand point I would love a Ruger 77/357. Reason being is I have a S&W K frame in .38 special, and a Ruger LCR in .38+P. This would give me a long gun that can share ammo in a pinch with all my others. (Granted you aren't making 400 yard shots with a revolver cartridge rifle). The only odd man out would be my 12 gauge. I think it would round out the arsenal nicely!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A 77/357 would mate well with the Security Six, as well as with the Hawkeye Compact laminate 243


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Since I have an amount of 30/06 brass I think I'll try sizing them to 270,then to 25/06 and see if I have to turn down the should neck area.
> Just something to do with the scrap 30/06 cases with blown out primers holes.


Won't the primer holes still be blown out once the brass is necked down to 25/06?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I have dies and plates for all pistol calibers i shoot. 38, 357, 9mm luger, 45 acp. I want to buy a second set of 38/357 so i can have one set for each. 

40 is next. I dont have a 40 and most pistol competitions want 40 for the power factor. So my next grab is a 40 smith n wesson M&P range kit. 

When i shoot out to 25 yards with combat pistols im 80% on target. When you real that in to combat/competition distances its a ragged hole.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

cdell said:


> Won't the primer holes still be blown out once the brass is necked down to 25/06?


I just want to see what it does. The brass is scrap already so I won't hurt it . Much.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My friend hunts whitetail with a .300 win mag. I shot it once. Fine gun for grizz. Not so much for anything East of the Mississippi.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I just want to see what it does. The brass is scrap already so I won't hurt it . Much.


You need to anneal the neck and shoulder for each time through the die.

They will need it before you even start.

Had a 220 swift that I did the cases for, It was an absolute must.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It a learning curve for sure.


----------



## jimrose (Sep 15, 2015)

What next? Who knows but the ruger precision rifle looks good. And a friend bought one and he said my hand loads shoot great in his rifle. So I am going to go out and shoot his rifle. And then I will probably have to buy one. That is how it works for me. The biggest problem with that is then I will have 6 308 rifles.


----------

